# i just got a 02 max how do i clear out the HID's



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

i just bought my 02 Max about two weeks ago and i was looking on a website and i saw a guy with a max with a clear turn signal inside the headlight i was wondering how to do that ???


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I would search Maxima.org.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

swanny19 said:


> *i just bought my 02 Max about two weeks ago and i was looking on a website and i saw a guy with a max with a clear turn signal inside the headlight i was wondering how to do that ??? *


if you live in NY 1st worry about ur headlights getting stolen.

As far as the clearing out part you have to take apart the headlights and remove the yellow peace and incert custom cut- outs, which u can make urself or buy them premade from some members. good luck


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

swanny19 said:


> *i just bought my 02 Max about two weeks ago and i was looking on a website and i saw a guy with a max with a clear turn signal inside the headlight i was wondering how to do that ??? *


250 degrees in a clean oven for 10 to 15 minutes. Gently pull the lens from the housing. If it is tough, don't force it, and heat some more. Eventually, the lens and housing will seperate. It is essentially the same as my 4th gen DIY AE headlights on VQpower.com.

http://www.vqpower.com/v2/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=52

David

Or use this exact link
http://www.vqpower.com/v2/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1


----------

